# Accucraft D&RGW # 50



## mmichaud (Jan 3, 2008)

I am relatively new to the garden railroad scene so I do appreciate everyones help in these forums. Recently I purchased a Accucraft D&RGW #50 locomotive.  The locomotive looks great but runs much slower than any other diesel I have had. I understand that the proto type ran fairly slow thus maybe the model reflects that speed. Has this been anyone elses experience with the model?  Also, are there any instructions which go with this model? I did not receive any info.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Accucraft D&RGW # 50*

Mike, 

Welcome to the garden. The #50 does run very slow which is representative of the prototype which served as the Durango switcher. No instructions which is pretty much the case with everything except Accucraft's large locomotives and even those don't discuss disassembly if that is what you are looking for. I've had mine apart and don't recall any particular difficulty. Basically, oil anything that looks like a bearing and run it. The speed also may be slow because the bearings are dry. 

BTW, in case you are wondering about the vertical air pistons on the end that aren't hooked to anything, that's the way they were on the D&RGW. The loco was acquired from the Sumpter Valley which apparently had the air piston setup to allow remote uncoupling from the cab. Probably violated D&RGW union rules and disconnected.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't have the #50, but I have the K-27 and K-28.  They are very slow.  The new K-27 from Bachmann will lap my Accucrafts in two circuits of my layout.  One lap is about 90 feet.  My Ks max out at about 20 scale MPH.  I haven't yet measured the max speed for the Bachmann K-27, but it is probably a lot faster than it ever ran in 1:1.

My guess is that Accucraft gears their locomotives to be close to the real speed (in scale terms).

Chuck N


----------



## mmichaud (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for your help and clarification. I will oil it up and try it out again once the weather gets better in Wisconsin.

Mike


----------



## Josef Rieder (Jan 18, 2008)

In my expierience, Accucraft's engines do run slower. I have a feeling this is because for some reason, they draw a lot more voltage than other brands do. The Bachmann K-27 takes about 2 volts to get it rolling. Accucraft K-28's and 27's take about 9.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Accucraft D&RGW # 50*

Just a little historical note: The Air Pin Lifters were disconnected because they froze in the Winter. (BTW, Durango has had 6 FEET of snow since Turkey Day!).   Also, the MAX speed of a steam loco was usually considered equivalent to the diameter of their drivers.  A K's 40" drivers probably meant that they never exceeded 30 mph in service, except for the few, like 455, that set some impressive speed records downhill...

Robert


----------

